# SimpleFTP funktioniert nicht



## Founder (8. Aug 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hätte gerne ein Programm mit Java geschrieben, das unter Anderem ab und zu ein paar Bilder von meinem PC auf einen FTP-Server lädt.

Dann fand ich das hier: http://www.jibble.org/simpleftp/

Das schien genau das zu sein, was ich brauchte. Ich übernahm den Beispielcode fast 1:1 (siehen unten) und setzte SimpleFTP als Package mit der (offenbar richtigen) Verzeichnisstruktur in den Classpath. Dennoch funktioniert es nicht, wegen einer Exception, die in der Zeile mit ftp.connect(...) auftaucht. Was soll ich machen?

Der Code:


```
import org.jibble.simpleftp.*;
import java.io.*;

public class Uploader {
    
    /** Creates a new instance of Uploader */
    public Uploader() {
    }
    
    
    public static void main (String [] args){
        try {
            SimpleFTP ftp = new SimpleFTP();
            
            // Connect to an FTP server on port 21.
            ftp.connect("ftp://ftp.irgendwas.de", 21, "benutzername", "passwortXYZ");
            
            // Set binary mode.
            ftp.bin();
            
            // Change to a new working directory on the FTP server.
            ftp.cwd("Umschlagplatz");

            // Upload some files.
            ftp.stor(new File("webcam.jpg"));

            // You can also upload from an InputStream, e.g.
            //ftp.stor(new FileInputStream(new File("test.png")), "test.png");
            //ftp.stor(someSocket.getInputStream(), "blah.dat");

            // Quit from the FTP server.
            ftp.disconnect();
        }
        catch (IOException e) {
            System.out.println("Exception");
        }
    }
    
}
```


----------



## Bleiglanz (8. Aug 2005)

und welche Exception ist das?

Firewall??


----------



## Founder (8. Aug 2005)

Yo, Danke. Das Passwort ist mir ein paar Minuten nach dem Posting mit einem Schock eingefallen. Gut, dass auf dem Server noch keine empfindlichen Daten waren   

Zu der Exception: Keine Ahnung, aber es wird doch wohl eine IOException sein, oder?

Ich hoffe, dass es nichts mit der Firewall zu tun hat. Ich habe mir mal ein Programm runtergeladen, dass automatisch alle paar Sekunden Webcam-Bilder auf den selben Server lädt. Es funktioniert einwandfrei. Ich glaube sogar, dass es in Java geschrieben ist.


----------



## Bleiglanz (8. Aug 2005)

Founder hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Yo, Danke. Das Passwort ist mir ein paar Minuten nach dem Posting mit einem Schock eingefallen. Gut, dass auf dem Server noch keine empfindlichen Daten waren
> 
> Zu der Exception: Keine Ahnung, aber es wird doch wohl eine IOException sein, oder?
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass es nichts mit der Firewall zu tun hat. Ich habe mir mal ein Programm runtergeladen, dass automatisch alle paar Sekunden Webcam-Bilder auf den selben Server lädt. Es funktioniert einwandfrei. Ich glaube sogar, dass es in Java geschrieben ist.



ändere mal lieber das Serverpasswort auch!

=> und schreib

```
catch (IOException e) {
            System.out.println("Exception"+e);
             e.printStackTrace();
        }
```


----------



## Founder (8. Aug 2005)

Guter Tip, Bleiglanz   

Es klappt zwar nicht, aber die Ausgabe


```
Exception java.io.IOException: SimpleFTP received an unknown response when connecting to the FTP server: 220---------- Welcome to Pure-FTPd [privsep] ----------
java.io.IOException: SimpleFTP received an unknown response when connecting to the FTP server: 220---------- Welcome to Pure-FTPd [privsep] ----------
        at org.jibble.simpleftp.SimpleFTP.connect(SimpleFTP.java:74)
        at Uploader.main(Uploader.java:33)
```

brachte mich darauf, mal einen anderen Server auszuprobieren, und mit dem klappte es.

Die Frage ist nur: was hat der erste Server für Probleme?


Grüße,
Founder.


----------



## Bleiglanz (8. Aug 2005)

vielleicht kommt er mit dem geschwätzigen response string durcheinander

nimm lieber die jakarta.commons.net Bibliothek

http://www.informit.com/guides/content.asp?g=java&seqNum=40&rl=1


----------



## Founder (8. Aug 2005)

Das sieht ja interessant aus, danke! Kommt sofort in meine Linkliste.


----------

